# JTextArea u. Wörter darin markieren



## Gast (21. Aug 2007)

Wie kann man in einem Text, der in einer JTextArea dargestellt ist, durch das Programm bestimmte Wörter markieren lassen?
Geht das u. wenn ja, wie? Vielen Dank.


----------



## Niki (22. Aug 2007)

du kannst einen bestimmten abschnitt markieren, mehrere wörter, die nicht zusammenhängen geht nicht.

TextArea.setSelectionStart(int i) und TextArea.setSelectionEnd(int i)


----------



## Gast (22. Aug 2007)

Schon mal danke für die Antwort!!
Habs versucht, aber markiert wird im Text nichts (hab es auch schon mit repaint() versucht).
Gibt es da noch einen Haken??


----------



## sibirianman (22. Aug 2007)

ja das geht!!! und zwar musst du das ganze über den hightlighter machen.

hier ist der Link dazu.

http://jug.org.ua/wiki/display/JavaAlmanac/Highlighting+Words+in+a+JTextComponent


----------

